# MTBF = MTTFd ?



## stevenn (2 April 2015)

*Mtbf = mttf ?*

Hallo,
ich habe Herstellerangaben bekommen MTBF = 252198h oder 28,79 Jahre und FIT = 3965,1, leider keinen MTTFd.
Jetzt habe ich aber weiter recherchiert und das gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_Time_Between_Failures http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure_In_Time http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_Time_To_Failure
im ersten Link steht das MTBF=1/lambda ist. im BGIA-Report steht das MTTF= 1/lambda (S.53 da steht jeweils ein "d" aber im Prinzip das Gleiche) ist.Aber im 3. Link steht eben auch das MTTF= 1/lambda ist. lambda ist jeweils die Ausfallrate.
Ist jetzt der MTBF-Wert = MTTF-Wert??? 
Weil eigentlich gibt der MTBF-Wert die Zeit *zwischen* zwei Ausfällen an und der MTTF-Wert die Zeit *bis* zum Ausfall. Das sind doch eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche Sachen oder?


----------



## stevenn (2 April 2015)

um dieses Teil geht es: http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...mer/messumformer-jumpflex-serie-857/index.jsp

Die Angaben habe ich bekommen unter der Überschrift:  *Zuverlässigkeitsanalyse MTBF nach MIL-HDBK-217F2*    Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Ist dann das nicht eigentlich der MTTF-Wert, der da angegeben wird? Weil ich glaube nicht das es um die Reparatur des Messumformers geht, sondern das diese eigentlich den MTTF angeben wollten. wie seht ihr das?

http://www.drucksensor-knowhow.de/blog/2010/04/19/mttf-mtbf-definiert-unterschied/


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2015)

Hallo,

das habe ich zum Thema, leider jetzt keine Zeit zum Durchlesen der Links...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (2 April 2015)

danke Tommi,

vielleicht hast du ja nach dem langen Wochenende mal Zeit, das wäre nett.   Aber wenn ich das Dokument jetzt richtig verstehe dann ist der MTTF = MTBF. 
Dann könnte ich die Herstellerangaben auch verwenden. Leider finde ich solche Informationen nur von Herstellern, gibt es vll eine Norm in der sowas beschrieben ist?


----------



## Safety (2 April 2015)

Sehe Dir mal die 13849-1 Anhang C5 an.


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Sehe Dir mal die 13849-1 Anhang C5 an.


Nein, jetzt haben wir uns falsch verstanden  den Anhang C5 kenne ich, der hilft mir bei dem Problem *ist MTTF=MTBF?* leider nicht weiter. ich meinte, ob in irgendeiner Norm steht, dass MTTF=MTBF ist?(MTTF=MTBF: Diese Information bekomme ich nur von Herstellern/von Herstellerseiten). Meiner Meinung nach, sollte bei diesem Messumformer kein MTBF angegeben werden sondern ein MTTF, weil, laut Hersteller, dieses Teil auch nicht repariert wird. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich die Formel MTBF=MTTR+MTTF gefunden und MTTR ist die Reparaturzeit(hier gleich 0), deswegen wäre MTTF=MTBF oder was meint ihr?
Aber ich bin mir allgemein noch unsicher weil die Definitionen(was MTTF und MTBF ist) eigentlich unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## jora (7 April 2015)

Bei solchen Umrechnungen musst du immer aufpassen, ob die Basis der Daten die du umrechnen willst gleich sind.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das viele MTBF-Werte im "low demand" sind, was dir für die PL-Validierung garnichts bringt. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich den MTBF in der Reihe der EN 61511 gelesen gehabt.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2015)

Also in diesem Dokument steht: _Zuverlässigkeitsanalyse MTBF nach MIL-HDBK-217F2_. Die MIL-HDBK-... hab ich leider nicht.
Und die 61511 leider auch nicht. Wie finde ich jetzt heraus ob die im "low demand"Fall sind?


----------



## se_la (7 April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal in meinem Buch nachgeschaut, das mir immer gut hilft: 10 Schritte zum Performance Level von Bosch Rexroth

Darin steht zum MTBF:
Bei reparierbaren Produkten kann man neben der Zeit zum ersten Ausfall (MTTF) auch die mittlere Zeit zwischen mehreren Auswällen berechnen, die so genannte "Mean Time Between Failure" (MTBF).

Also ist eine Umrechnung so einfach nicht möglich. Ich hatte gerade auch mal nach einem Datenblatt von deinem Produkt umgeschaut, aber da konnte ich mich auf die Schnelle nicht zurecht finden, da ich mit WAGO nicht vertraut bin.

Dann hab ich mal dein "*MIL-HDBK-217F2*" bei Google eingeben, da kam etwas von Military Handbook - Reliability prediciton of electronic Equipment.

Daraus schließe ich, das deine Angabe eher wirtschaftlicher Natur ist als sicherheitstechnischer. Kann aber auch falsch sein


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2015)

Messumformer findest du meist in der Prozesstechnik.
Deshalb sind diese überwiegend nach SIL geprüft.
Wenn du also einen sicheren Messumformer brauchst, dann such ein Produkt mit SIL2 oder SIL3.
Für die Berechnung nach MRL musst dann halt die SIL-Werte umrechnen.
Damit bist du aber auf jedenfall besser dran als mit einem einfachen MTBF-Wert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2015)

danke euch.
@blockmove: hast du da eventuell ein Beispiel mit SILangabe?
@se_la:  ja um die Umrechnung gehts mir. hab nämlich auch nur auf Herstellerseiten so eine Umrechung gefunden und leider in keiner Norm.


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> danke euch.
> @blockmove: hast du da eventuell ein Beispiel mit SILangabe?



Wir haben Pepperl und Fuchs im Einsatz.
Wenn du Google mit "Messumformer SIL" fütterst findest du genügend.
Bei manchen Anwendungen ist übrigends ein zweiter Kanal mit anderer Technik gefordert.
Also z.B. elektronischer Sensor und mech. Druckschalter.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jora (8 April 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei manchen Anwendungen ist übrigends ein zweiter Kanal mit anderer Technik gefordert.
> Also z.B. elektronischer Sensor und mech. Druckschalter.



Ich würde das etwas anders formulieren:
Du musst nachweisen können, dass die Messung ausreichend zuverlässig und genau ist. Zusätzlich ist je nach eingesetzter Messtechnik auch noch zu Berücksichtigen, ob eine Anzeige des Durchflusses möglich ist, ohne das auch wirklich einer vorhanden ist, z.B. bei Schwebekörperdurchflussmessern. 

Zusätzlich ist mir eine pauschale Forderung nach Diversität nicht bekannt bzw. in den C-Normen die ich kenne nicht gefordert. Was ich gerne gemacht habe, wenn ich nur einen Mindestdurchfluss erkennen muss, einen Druckschalter über eine Messblende gesetzt. Ich erkenne zwar nicht den genauen Durchfluss, jedoch den eingestellten Mindestgerenzwert. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (8 April 2015)

oh wie sind wir denn jetzt bei _Durchfluss_ gelandet 
ja, diversität brauche ich nicht, die 65 Punkte für gegen CCF erreiche ich auch anders.
Ich will 2 induktive näherungssensoren zusammen mit einem Messumformer verwenden. Diese Initiatioren geben quasi die Frequenz in den Messumformer und der gibt mir dann 4-20mA raus oder Spannung.Je nach Frequenz.


----------

